# Who has a CPC-P?



## wannabecoder (May 11, 2011)

How many have a CPC-P payor credential?  Has it proved beneficial to anyone?  I work for a payer and am working on the CPC I have an RHIT.  How many CPC's work for payers and in what capacity?  Thanks! Leslie


----------



## btadlock1 (May 11, 2011)

*I've got one...*



wannabecoder said:


> How many have a CPC-P payor credential?  Has it proved beneficial to anyone?  I work for a payer and am working on the CPC I have an RHIT.  How many CPC's work for payers and in what capacity?  Thanks! Leslie



But I didn't take it for career purposes- I just wanted to see if I could pass the test. My CPMA certainly did my career some good, though. Sorry - I know that wasn't much help!
I did get a job offer on my resume from a payer when I posted it online, but I can't say for sure which credential gets the credit. Good luck!


----------



## kevbshields (May 12, 2011)

I've found it beneficial.  Although I do not work for a standard payer, the credential is very much applicable to my daily work.  The unfortunate piece is that some employers remain unaware of the meaning or purpose of the credential after almost 6 years.  Regardless, the skills that a coder learns from working toward the CPC-P apply to auditing work, medical review and compliance.


----------



## wannabecoder (May 23, 2011)

*CPC-P helping any?*

I guess I'll just have to wait and find out. But the first step is to get the CPC.  I hope to start this next month.  Then once we get that we'll see how ambitious I'll be to get the CPC-P.  However, direct question for KevBshields...is the CPC-P something your doing now in auditing, medical review and compliance?  Because these are actual areas I would like to get into, especially since I work for a payor. 

Anyone else finding this of any help or hinderance?


----------



## kevbshields (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by the question.  I feel that on a daily basis, I use each of my credentials (or something I gained while getting them).


----------



## wannabecoder (May 25, 2011)

Basically, is the CPC-P having an impact on your job skills from this credential in addition to getting any offers from any other entity?  I'm trying to determine if I should go the next one after CPC or not?

Thanks!


----------



## kevbshields (May 27, 2011)

I firmly believe the CPC-P contributed to my knowledge and demonstration of skill sets in the arena of understanding insurance concepts, auditing and identifying potential claim issues in the payer environment and solidly grasping reimbursement methodologies.  That is subjective, but valid.

As for other offers, I consulted in the past and have been with my current employer for 4 years.  I have no interest in other ventures, but still receive calls and emails from headhunters at consulting firms.  Therefore, my experience is probably skewed.  If you've experience as a consultant, it's difficult to get the recruiters off your "scent."

The answer you're looking for is one you've already got.  Take a look at your career goals and interests and the setting(s) in which you plan to work.  If the payer side is on that list, then the credential would probably benefit you.  There are also several people who have the CPC-P but work on the provider side . . . Good luck to you, whatever your decision.


----------

